
Determining the Size of Your SaaS Market - arvidkahl
https://thebootstrappedfounder.com/determining-the-size-of-your-saas-market/
======
lpolovets
Here's another great resource on market size estimation techniques:
[https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/OpenViewVenturePartners/qu...](https://www.slideshare.net/mobile/OpenViewVenturePartners/quick-
market-sizing-approaches-07102015)

